# Canon t4i



## ash0314 (Sep 22, 2012)

I am looking for advice on purchasing a DSLR camera.  I know VERY little about photography but really want to learn.  Suggestions of any camera are highly appreciated!  My budget is around a $1000.  My main use would be for shooting my kids.  My son is in taekwondo and I would love to be able to take decent action shots.  My ULTIMATE goal is newborn photography for families of babies in NICUs as a volunteer project so would need something good for low lighting and through plexiglass isolettes.  I was looking into maybe getting the Today's Special on QVC http://www.qvc.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?partNumber=E223217&storeId=10251&langId=-1&catalogId=10151&UDC=TSV&MSG=TSV_OTO_INSTOCK&sc=E223217-PROM&metaeSpot=Home|Home&ddkey=http:TSVItemDisplay Thoughts?  TIA!!!


----------



## motorider (Sep 23, 2012)

i just bought that same setup from buydig for 949. if you get the canon pixma pro9000 printer (349), there is a $400 dollar rebate. So you can get the printer and camera for 899. sell the printer for 150 or keep it. good luck


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 24, 2012)

Any modern DSLR camera will likely suit your needs.  But you may want need an upgraded/different lens and you would likely benefit from an accessory flash.  A lens and a flash can cost as much or more than the camera, so plan accordingly.  

But either way, knowledge will be your best tool.  So consider picking up a few books, or better yet, take a class or two.


----------



## Jeff_M (Sep 25, 2012)

I dont really see the benefit for you in the t4i say versus the t3i. Save a couple hundred dollars and get yourself and upgrade with lens or flash! :thumbup:


----------



## Joegiorgio (Oct 1, 2012)

Difference between t4i and t3i are slim to none, for the basic necessitates that you will be using it for... Save your self a couple bucks and get the t3i (Y)


----------

